# Does heat slow down computer?



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yesterday, I was able to fire up Flight Simulator X and max out almost all the graphics settings, and still get a decent 15-20FPS.

Today, using the same settings, I can barely make 10FPS, with a lot of stuttering and lag.

I suspect that it has something to do with heat issues (today, the fan's working a lot louder than yesterday). So my question is, does too much heat inside the computer case slow down the CPU or other processors?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yes, it can cause that. The PSU you have should power the video card you have. What fans do you have in there, which direction are they blowing, and where are they located. It might also be time to blow the dust out of the fans and heatsinks or even replace your thermal paste.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, in addition to the CPU and GPU and PSU (so many U's!) fans, I have an 80mm case fan. i thought that was enough when i first built this PC last Christmas. I used PC Wizard to monitor my temps and voltages while playing (it's a really good tool, do your admins and mods have a link to them?), and the voltage was still within reason. but the CPU temperature went up 5-10%. so maybe i'll invest in another fan and blow out some dust?

also, the CPU usage is always at 30%, even when I'm not doing anything. maybe that was also why the game slowed so much. do you have any possible reasons to why ("System Idle Process" is taking up 70% of one core. what can i do about that?)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would certainly put another fan in that case. As a bare minimum, you need one in the back pulling hot air out of the case and blowing it out the back. YOu need one in front pulling in cool air. Optional is the side fan that blows cool air in to the case. Optional is a top fan that pulls the hot air out of the case (heat rises).

If your unit is running way above normal usage, it might even be a virus on your computer, so you would need to check for a virus.

You might also want to "level" the usage for this cpu. Here is a helpful link:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/using-multi-cores-225402.html


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm... at first I suspected that the case fan (mounted on the back), which i installed myself, may be oriented the wrong way and blowing air _inwards_. a quick check proved that to be false, though.

How do I mount a fan to the front of the case? (this case, a 17" mid-tower, is a recycled one from way back in the 90's)

Should I just open the side of the case, blow the dust out, and leave it like that? The temperature in my house is only around 60-65 degrees F.

Right now, according to PC Wizard:
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	48 degrees C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	46 degrees C
Processor Temperature (Core 3) :	50 degrees C
Processor Temperature (Core 4) :	48 degrees C
GPU Temperature :	64 degrees C (is that a bit too high?)
Mainboard Temperature :	8 degrees C (what the hell?)

I did several virus scans and now that problem isn't there anymore. Don't know if it's due to the scan, though, as I also restarted the computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cut a hole in the side of the case in the bottom right hand corner and fit a fan there
if they are idleing temps redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
where are your psu details
brand
wattage
you can monitor cpu temps at all times with this it runs in the tray
http://www.download.com/Core-Temp/3000-12565_4-10794077.html


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

My PSU details are on my system specs drop-down list. They're not idling temps. Just the temps I'm getting while working on homework, with an antivirus in the background.

about the paste, the CPU came with the paste already sticking on. Is that a problem?

btw, sorry, but I really don't have any money to spend on the computer right now. my main money expenditure currently is food.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

artic silver is only a few dollars
i would not run a pcie with less than this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w
yours does not have enough available amps on the 12v lines and is a low quality unit for a current day computer


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

dai said:


> and is a low quality unit for a current day computer


That's what I hear about any PSU other than the $200+ ones. Not frustrated or anything, nor do I mean any ungratefulness, just saying.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

We understand the money issue and are not pushing you, just trying to help. If you ever come across some money for a new PSU and feel you need to purchase one, here is a Coolermaster 650 Real Power Pro (great Supply) for $49.99 after mail in rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171023

No pressure, just giving you the facts so you know a great supply does not cost $200. If one watches, you can find a great supply on sale for under $100, and in this case half of that after the rebate.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, that IS cheap! Thanks for the help!


----------



## uncleaustyn1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes if the processor gets above 95C it should slow down to keep it from overheating!
I would also suggest that you lower the Graphics on your computer until you are getting at least 25 to 30+ FPS! when your running it on high your computer maxes out the settings and if its only running at 15 frames per second than your computer cant keep up with the speed of the game but keeps trying to catch up while the processor and GPU Keep getting hotter.
Lower Graphics until your getting a steady 30FPS and your processor and graphics Card should run Cooler and Quieter.


----------

